# gdb & pipe



## graudeejs (Apr 26, 2010)

I need to debug an app, that gets data from stdin
Is there any way to send data to this app, when it's being debugged in gdb?

basically I need to emulate this

```
echo "data" | app
```
in gdb


----------



## expl (Apr 27, 2010)

You can stream plain text file to stdin by executing run like this:

[CMD="(gdb)"]run < /home/user/stuff.txt[/CMD]

Not sure if its possible to do actual piping without writing some short of wrapper.


----------

